# Shrimp



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have heard guys mentioning using shrimp on here multiple times and was just wondering if whole shrimp are used or just pieces. I read of guys using whole ones and hooking them through the tail so they spin in the current? I guess it would depend on the size of the Shrimp? Not sure of the best way to rig them but wanted to give them a try. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I use small to medium cooked shrimp, sometimes whole, sometimes just a piece. It depends on how they bite that day. I cure them with Pautzke's BorXofire in different colors.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I used a blender to make a shrimp smoothie and mixed it with Vaseline so it would stick to lures and coated spoons and shallow diving husky jerks with it. I can't say it made a noticeable difference. But I only tried it once or twice...Maybe it doesn't work or they just weren't interested those days?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It does not take a very large piece of shrimp to produce scent. A coup;e maggots on a marabou jig does the same thing Popcorn shrimp works whole or half.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ugh. Shrimp was sooo last year. . . . . ..


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> Ugh. Shrimp was sooo last year. . . . . ..


I almost feel out of my chair laughing!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> I used a blender to make a shrimp smoothie and mixed it with Vaseline so it would stick to lures and coated spoons and shallow diving husky jerks with it. I can't say it made a noticeable difference. But I only tried it once or twice...Maybe it doesn't work or they just weren't interested those days?


Interesting.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------

